# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  دانلود جاوا

## Aidin_36

اینطوری که من تو سایت جاوا خوندم برای برنامه نویسی با جاوا (منظورم برنامه نویسی وب نیست) باید
J2SE
رو دانلود کرد. درسته؟
فقط میخوام مطمئن بشم.

----------


## Delphi-Clinic

نظر شخصی : مناسبترین آی دی ای برای جاوا جی بیلدر 2005 است.

اونو نصب کن و به بقیه مسائل فکر نکن.

----------


## Aidin_36

ببینید من توی لینوکس برنامه نویسی میکنم. به همین دلیل هم می خواستم 
J2SE
 رو دانلود کنم.
جی بیلدر برای لینوکس هم وجود داره؟ میشه آدرس هوم پیج اونو بدید؟

----------


## Aidin_36

من سایت بورلند رو نگاه کردم. جی بیلدر برای لینوکس هم وجود داره. ولی مثل اینکه مجانی نیست.
با این حساب بازم میرسیم به سوال اول:
فایلی که من قصد داشتم دانلود کنم این بود:
J2SE and NetBeans IDE Bundle NB 4.1 / J2SE 5.0 Update 3 FCS

درسته؟ (چون حجمش زیاد هست می خوام دوباره کاری نشه(

----------


## Delphi-Clinic

اگر در ایران زندگی می کنید مشکلی از لحاظ قیمت جی بیلدر ندارید.

بهر حال در بین این ملت دی جی پرور( مترادف شهید پرور) یکی پیدا میشه این مورد رو به شما تقدیم کنه.

در مورد درست بودنش مطمئن نیستم یه چرخی می زنم جوابت رو می نویسم. :)

----------


## hps

وارد بخش Download JDK 5.0 Update 3 شو و فقط JDK رو براى Linux Platform بگیر البته بازم حجمش زیاده!

براى کار کردن با Java لازم نیست حتما IDE رو داشته باشى.

NetBeans (همینطور JBuilder) خیلى کند و سنگین هستن. اگه خواستى از یه IDE استفاده کنى براى Linux یا هر Platform دیگه‌اى Eclipse رو توصیه مى‌کنم که یکى از بهترین IDEهاى موجوده (البته رایگان و Open Source هم هست). براى دریافت این IDE به eclipse.org مراجعه کن. براى Linux بهتره نسخه GTK رو استفاده کنى.

Eclipse ویژگى‌هایى داره که اینجا مجال بحث روى اونها نیست، ولى یه IDE منحصر به فرد و حرفه‌ایه.

----------


## Inprise

- لازم به ذکره اگر در ایران زندگی میکنه و IP ات ایرانی است امکان دریافت جاوا رو از سایت سان نخواهی داشت ( به دلیل تحریم و غیرهم )

- داخل بسته نرم افزاری JBuilder اینستالر هر سه پلت فرم ویندوز و لینوکس و سولاریس موجوده ؛ این بسته داخل ایران هم در دسترسه .

----------


## hps

ما Download کردیم شد!

----------


## persianshadow

همنطور که مدیر بخش گفتند در بسته نرم افزار ی  جی بیلدر اینستالر هر سه پلتفرم موجود هست

----------


## Inprise

> ما Download کردیم شد!


آفرین به تو . اغلب IP های ایرانی پیام ممنوعیت دسترسی دریافت میکنند . مدتهاست و اگر بگردی چند وبلاگ هم در موردش نوشته اند ، از جمله بابک فرخی .

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

اگر لینوکس کار می کنید خود لینوکس از جاوا پشتیبانی میکنه. (البته اگر توضیع کاملی باشد حتی muLinux هم بسته مخصوص اینکار را دارد (1.44مگ) 


البته اگر لینوکس باشد که KDe را داشته باشد برای کار گرافیکی هم برنامه دارد!


اما JBuilder نرم افزار خوبی است. تحت سه سیستم عامل هم اجرا میشود فقط بایستی لینوکس شما redhat باشد!


در مورد NetBeans هم انتخاب خوبی کرده اید من به شخصه تمام IDE ها را دانلود کرده ام و Jbuilder هم دارم. اما در مورد javaBeans این یکی خیلی خوبه! ارزش دانلود (فکر کنم 46 مگابایت باشه) را دارد.

----------


## Aidin_36

az hamatoon mamnoon  :)

----------


## mkalone

هیچی مثل جی بیلدر نمیشه
هیچی مثل جی بیلدر نمیشه
جی بیلدر ساقه و برگ و ریشه               جی بیلدر از جاوا جدا نمی شه

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

با JBuilder یک javaBean میشه ساخت؟

----------


## persianshadow

سلام

 جی بیلدر ابزار قدرتمند و مناسبی برای تولید javabean  و همچنین EJB   ها در اختیار برنامه نویس قرار میدهد. 

 که میشه گفت در نوع خودش بی نظیره و خصوصا برای تولید EJB  ها ..............

----------


## PersianAmir

سلام
جهت دانلود یکی از نسخه های J2SE به لینک زیر مراجعه نمایید:
http&#58;//www.cesur.br/downloads/frabarnamenevisco/j2sdk-1_4_2_08-windows-i586-p.exe
حجمش حدود 52 مگ هست.
موفق باشید

----------


## freemailhamid2002

ببخشید دوستان اهق قلم من مشکلی داشتم این بود که نمی تونستم که یه چیزی تو سایت ها که با جاوا اجرا می شی رو داونلود کنم ممنون میشم اگه کمک کنید.ببخشید اگه تو فروم مربوط به خودش( که نمیدونم هست یا نه؟) ننوشتم.

----------


## RAHPOUYAN

سلام.قبلا یه برنامه تحت عنوان نرم افزار مدیریت گاوداری داشتید.

----------


## pooyanm

> یه چیزی تو سایت ها که با جاوا اجرا می شی رو داونلود کنم


چه چیزی؟ اون چیز چیه؟




> سلام.قبلا یه برنامه تحت عنوان نرم افزار مدیریت گاوداری داشتید.


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

